# Husqvarna 543 xp for carving



## Shanen Mannies (Mar 31, 2017)

Anybody using the 543 xp for carving or have a option on them. Looking at the one from Bailey that's already setup for carving. 
Thanks Shanen


----------



## Boogedy_Man (Apr 2, 2017)

I thought about buying that also, but ended up getting a kit from ebay and buying a MS170 from the local dealer.

I'm not sure if you're new to this or not, but I'm 100% beginner. The 170 seems to be working great for me and I can afford to replace it once for what a 543 cost. I go slow so... While I don't consider myself a weakling, I'm surprised at the new muscles I'm using. Where am I going with that? Well, I'd consider the weight of the saw to be a pretty important factor. That said, the 543 seems to be pretty light for it's HP rating.

FWIW....I got my cannon bar, chain, drum and rim from ebay for a little over $100. Walked into the dealer and had it mounted and running in under 10 minutes. I'm about $300 and change into the deal, and I can throw the Stihl's original bar/chain back on and pedal the saw if I get bored. I figured to back out of the 543XP I'd need to buy a bar and chain or find another carver that wanted one.


----------



## Boogedy_Man (Apr 2, 2017)

This is the extent of my work so far. I'm trying the oldest approach known to man......slowly remove everything that doesn't look like a bear. LOL.


----------



## Shanen Mannies (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## Boogedy_Man (Apr 2, 2017)

Nice work!!! Teach me, lol!

What are you using now, Shanen?


----------



## Shanen Mannies (Apr 2, 2017)

I'm not a good wood carver, but this is a little bit of what I have done. I have only use a regular bar and chain on my husqvarna 55 and thought a carving bar and chain might help me become better. I always try to buy the best I can afford and have had good luck with husqvarna. 
Not got much experience carving, but lots of experience cutting wood and there's always room for a firewood saw.....lol


----------



## Shanen Mannies (Apr 2, 2017)

Boogedy_Man said:


> Nice work!!! Teach me, lol!
> 
> What are you using now, Shanen?



What little bit i know, I have learned on my own. I would love to have the chance to learn from a professional and get some pointers on detail work, I'm okay blocking it out, then I'm lost..
I'm only doing it for fun and get the grandkids off the iPad and out in the woods to discover mother nature, it has been a lot of fun for them and me.


----------



## Boogedy_Man (Apr 2, 2017)

My desire to learn is just for fun, too. I know there's many ways to skin a cat, but i want my carvings to be all chainsaw. I don't ever plan on selling anything.

I really liked the idea of the 543xp, but the advantage for this beginner went towards the Stihl. That's a product of $$ and a good relationship with the dealer more than anything. The closest Husky dealer is too far and has unusual hours. I actually drive by one Stihl dealer to get to the next because the relationship matters that much to me.

I hope someone that has experience with that saw can chime in for you. Also, I wish this part of the board were a bit more active. I know there's some awesome talent among the members here.

In the mean time, thanks a bunch for sharing your pictures! They look great to this rookie!


----------

